# WHY?!?!?!



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

Okay, so my buff orphington hen, named Ruth, went broody as you may know. She hatched an astonishing 11 chicks on Sunday 12/19/21. I let her out in the run this morning with the other hens and the big rooster, Ramses the first. But I look over and he is throwing the chicks in the air by their legs! I didnt know he would do such a thing, but the poor chick was okay and only limped for a few hours then was okay. Why in the heck was he doing this!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some roosters will kill chicks. You're going to have to do something to keep the chicks away from him until he calms down.


----------



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

Okay. Does he want to get them away from the hen or does he just not like them?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He sees them as competition or a threat. Most roos are very good with chicks but it's not always the case.

He might settle after he sees them around but they would still need to have a barrier until then.


----------



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not only did you have to deal with a broody hatching peeps in the middle of winter. Now you have to deal with a rooster that won't get with the program.

I'm wondering if it would work removing him until the peeps get bigger. I've never had a roo attack chicks so I don't know the best way to deal with him.


----------



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

I have two roosters in a different run from when Ruth went broody earlier this year, so i guess i will put him in there with them. Thanks for the idea


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That could get interesting putting him with two established roosters. He's liable to get pounded on big time.


----------

